# Power Query -- Merge All Columns



## Comfy (Sep 13, 2016)

Is it possible to merge all columns in a Table rather than explicitly listing all the column names ([Column1], [Column2], ....., [Column183])

I'm attempting to identify the header row.  To do this I need to find a key word in a column, this column is not fixed.

So I'm thinking of doing the following:

Duplicate Query1 = Query2
Add Index to Q1
Merge all columns in Query2
Add Index to Q2
Look for the header row keyword in Q2
Join Q2 result to Q1 using Index column.


----------



## Comfy (Sep 13, 2016)

I found the answer: Merge dynamic columns' name


----------

